# The Great Ordeal by R. Scott Bakker



## Sarcellus (May 26, 2016)

Hello Mythic Scribes!

I noticed there to be no recent thread regarding Bakker's _The Second Apocalypse_ - excepting one I made years ago - and his forthcoming release of the third volume in the second series, _The Great Ordeal_, so here I am to inform any and all interested parties .

So far recently, there have been two reviews of TGO ARCs - one by bakkerfans, the fan media accounts - *spoiler-free*, excepting a "where we left them" regarding the conclusion of 2011's _The White-Luck Warrior_ - and one by Pat's Fantasy Hotlist - *minor spoilers* regarding character/POV. Two reviews are forthcoming via The Wertzone and Grimdark Magazine.

There's been a book trailer produced for the series by the author's brother and SpiralHorizon.

As well there are two excerpts from _The Great Ordeal_: the prologue and first chapter entire, released by Grimdark Magazine who also have a forthcoming giveaway, and an unidentified chapter, released by Pat's Fantasy Hotlist who also has a forthcoming interview. *Both of which certainly contain spoilers for the preceding five volumes in The Second Apocalypse*.

Otherwise, Grim Tidings Podcast has recently announced they will host Bakker in late June, who joins a stellar list of interviewees so far, Erikson and Abercrombie being especially worth listening to. There are also rumours of a reddit AMA.

Sorry if this is misplaced, I honestly don't know how many Bakker readers are part of the community here.

Cheers.


----------



## Sarcellus (May 31, 2016)

Aforementioned Wertzone review is up - 4 1/2 stars!


----------



## Ankari (May 31, 2016)

I'm a fan of R. Scott Bakker. He's excellent at feints, grit, and dark themes. I didn't know another book was released. I'll definitely look into it after completing _Fall of Light._


----------



## Sarcellus (Jun 5, 2016)

Ankari said:


> I'm a fan of R. Scott Bakker. He's excellent at feints, grit, and dark themes. I didn't know another book was released. I'll definitely look into it after completing _Fall of Light._



July 5th release date for the Overlook hardcover of _The Great Ordeal_ in North America. I believe Wertzone, mentioned above, was a special case UK reviewer (as he's a long-time fan of the series). Rumours maintain that the Orbit UK date is still in flux and this is made clear by the previous (now removed) preorder availability for the Overlook hardcover on amazon.co.uk. Otherwise, a listing for a paperback of _The Great Ordeal_ has an Orbit UK date of Sep 29th.

But the following novel is also complete so there shouldn't be too much time between the penultimate and ultimate novels of _The Aspect-Emperor_ tetrology, the second of the three _The Second Apocalypse_ series.


----------



## Sarcellus (Jun 6, 2016)

Bakkerfans is running a The Great Ordeal ARC Giveaway at Second Apocalypse forum. Two ARCs to giveaway, contest ends June 13th at 12pm EST.


----------



## Sarcellus (Jun 10, 2016)

New R. Scott Bakker Interview from Pat's Fantasy Hotlist - *some out of context spoilers for the books*.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 11, 2016)

Bakker is an excellent writer. I'll definitely be checking this book out.


----------



## Sarcellus (Jun 11, 2016)

I tend to agree, Steerpike .

Another chance to win an ARC through Grimdark Magazine - respond in the comments naming your favorite character to enter, draw ends on June 14th!


----------



## Sarcellus (Jun 16, 2016)

Another review of _The Great Ordeal_, this time by Bakker's long-time writing compatriot, Roger Eichorn (who also has samples of his own on his blog) - *minor spoilers regarding POV*


----------



## Sarcellus (Jun 17, 2016)

Grimdark Magazine reviews The Great Ordeal - *minor spoilers regarding plot arcs and character*


----------



## Sarcellus (Jun 21, 2016)

R. Scott Bakker announces a Second Apocalypse forum Author Q&A!

Also, The Wertzone has been releasing a stellar series of consolidated essays detailing the world of _The Second Apocalypse_: 

- Part 1: Fall of the Ark
- Part 2: Age of Man
- Part 3: The Apocalypse

Must read for world-junkies and Bakker fans, new and old alike.


----------



## Sarcellus (Jul 17, 2016)

Book is out in US! Canada on the 26th and Orbit UK paperback incoming Sep 29th! (Though many international readers have already purchased the Overlook hardcover from ebay and amazon.com)

The Great Ordeal


----------



## Sarcellus (Jul 27, 2016)

Canadian release was yesterday (!!), though, I had to call a Chapters to find out that they were actually getting shipped physical copies. Currently in Ontario, Chapters, Coles, and Indigo stores list _The Great Ordeal_ as "this item is online only and is not available in any store."

Also, Bakker recently appeared on the Grim Tidings Podcast, which has previously done amazing episodes with Abercrombie and Erikson.


----------



## Sarcellus (Sep 28, 2016)

Orbit UK release of The Great Ordeal tomorrow!


----------



## Russ (Sep 28, 2016)

You sure are one dedicated fan...


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 28, 2016)

I need to go back to read some Bakker. Good stuff


----------



## Sarcellus (Sep 28, 2016)

Russ said:


> You sure are one dedicated fan...



Lol, thanks! I'm known by 'Madness' in other circles, if that means anything . Sarcellus is my alt-name.



Steerpike said:


> I need to go back to read some Bakker. Good stuff



Exciting times for Bakker fans .


----------

